

Available Works – A Social Marketplace For Contemporary Art [video] - sftcore
http://availableworks.net

======
jdubya
You know, I sold a website that I created in 2007 that was dedicated
specifically to selling contemporary art.

This is a huge untapped market that is so fucking easy to get into...

I love art. If you have a magento install and a beating heart and the
willingness to talk to art dealers you can find a lot of people to work with
to list inventory. Many times art dealers are quite willing to work with
honest people that have tech skills.

This is a fantastic idea. Executed properly, you stand to make a considerable
sum. If you care about that, that is. I do so it is typically how I evaluate
value. Others might put more value on the dissemination of the art itself.

Not me.

------
dang
We took "Show HN" out of the title. Show HN is for things that people can try
out now, not just sign up for:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

